# Zivilistenschlachten in Call of Duty: MW2?



## Llares (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie auf Spiegel Online berichtet, gibt es erneut Streit zwischen der Community und dem Hersteller Infinity Ward um den neuesten Teil der Call of Duty Reihe, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.

In einer Mission soll der Spieler, in Person eines russischen Terroristen, unschuldige Zivilisten abschlachten, um, laut Hersteller, ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wie dringend diese Mission zu lösen ist. 

Gab es bereits beim ersten Teil "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare" Diskussionen um eine Mission, scheint diesmal die Aufregung noch größer zu sein. Doch auch in diesem Fall weißt Infinity Ward jede Kritik von sich.


----------



## JC88 (30. Oktober 2009)

Meiner meinung nach sind diese Diskussionen alle überflüssig...ich meine es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich da so drüber aufregen kann. Wer es nicht mag spielt es halt nicht und fertig!


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach sind diese Diskussionen alle überflüssig...ich meine es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich da so drüber aufregen kann. Wer es nicht mag spielt es halt nicht und fertig!




Genau meine meinung  WEnn Infinity Ward es so machen möchte dann lasst sie einfach.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, man sollte sich vielleicht mal das hier durchlesen, bevor man sich drüber aufregt:

Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2: Skandal-Video zeigt Zivilisten-Tötungsmission - Statement von Activision Deutschland | Xbox360 - Videos | Cynamite.de - my entertainment network


----------



## moe (30. Oktober 2009)

warum diese sinnlosen diskussionen? lasst sie das doch programmieren. das wird eh rausgeschnitten, wenns den spaßbremsen von usk und co nich passt.
uncut ftw.


----------



## Shooter (30. Oktober 2009)

OMG 

Genau lass doch die Entwickler ihr Spiel so gestalten wie sie es wollen ?
Was ist los ? 
Das Spiel ist ab 18..... 
Horro Filme sind auch ab 18 und es werden Menschen getötet. 
Ich will jetzt nicht sagen auf welcher Weise (Saw) 
So und das ist nur ein Spiel....
Es ist nur ab  18 erlaubt.....Kinder dürften keinen zugrif darauf haben. 
Was ist daran so schlimm ? 
USK hat das Spiel geprüft und in Deutschland ungeschnitten ab 18 freigegeben....
Wat  ihr euch alle aufregt.. 

Kauft es einfach nicht oder überspringt diese Szene halt...
Daraus muss man doch jetzt nicht nen Skandal machen das Zivilisten in einem Spiel getötet werden. Es ist immer noch nur ein Spiel. 
Du schießt nur auf Pixel...mehr nicht.......


----------



## Llares (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier hat sich bisher keiner drüber aufgeregt. Ich dachte nur, es wäre interessant, da die Kriitik in diesem Fall aus der Spielergemeinschaft kommt.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach sind diese Diskussionen alle überflüssig...ich meine es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich da so drüber aufregen kann. Wer es nicht mag spielt es halt nicht und fertig!


 So is es.


----------



## stuka7 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds nicht überflüssig drüber zu diskutieren, ich find so was einfach nur daneben und überflüssig sowas einzubauen, als cutscene wo man so  zusieht wie am Anfang von CoD4 kann ich sowas noch halbwegs vertreten ,aber das zeugt von schlechtem Geschmack. Besonders wenn sich danch mit sowas nicht ausreichend auseinandergesetzt wird wie in cod ohne moral etc.
Es wird sicherlich keine emotionale Sequenz sein, die die Leute irgendwas lehrt , sondern einfach nur ein Schocker im Spielablauf, der wohl publicity bringen soll.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (30. Oktober 2009)

Shooter schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Genau lass doch die Entwickler ihr Spiel so gestalten wie sie es wollen ?
> Was ist los ?
> ...





das problem ist die interaktion des spielers...bei filmen ist man immer nur beobachter man interagiert nicht...

ich find die aufregen auch übertrieben, aber da dieses spiel für mich eh gestorben ist (vorbestellung revidiert ) tangiert mich das nicht besonders


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

hehe, das wollt ich auch schreiben. also film = passiv, spiel mit selber das spielen und tun = aktiv. also nen unterschied is schon da und sicher diskussionswürdig. aber als anderes bsp will ich mal jamie oliver oder wie der föhn heisst anführen mit seiner skandal sendung da.

er hatte viele prominente glaube zu ner spezialsendung ins studio mit eingeladen und lecker essen versprochen. der skandal dabei war, das er hünchen gemacht hat und hat ganz viele süße putzige kleine mini-hünchen (die gelben kücken eben ^^) in der sendung gehabt und eben jene vor laufenden kameras und publikum (u18 bitte überlesen  ) vergast.

der schock war groß. aber was wollt er damit zeigen? hätt er tiefgefrorene ausm supermarkt genommen, wäre es nich humaner gewesen. was in den schlachthäusern abgeht is nix schönes. da isses egal, ob das schweine rinder oder hüner oder so sin. schlachtbetriebe sind eben schlachthäuser wie sie so mancher horrorfilm nich besser inszenieren könnt ^^ nur das dort eben menschen statt tiere genommen werden. eh alles das selbe 

und um zum thema zurück zu führen: wenn man in den nachrichten schon sieht, was sich geheimdienste alles erlauben, was in anderen ländern für sitten herrschen und da abgeht... nur weil einer die warheit sagt und sie einem vor augen führt soll man gleich wie ne rakete durchs dach gehn? die realität is nunmal ******** und kein gummibärchenverein. da hilft alles zensieren und schönreden nix.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja auch nur eine gerenderte Sequenz und man kann es nicht spielen, also wieso die Aufregung?


----------



## Low (30. Oktober 2009)

> Gab es bereits beim ersten Teil "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare" Diskussionen um eine Mission, scheint diesmal die Aufregung noch größer zu sein. Doch auch in diesem Fall weißt Infinity Ward jede Kritik von sich.



Welche Mission war denn das?


----------



## eVoX (30. Oktober 2009)

Das war die "Airport" Mission.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nur eine gerenderte Sequenz und man kann es nicht spielen, also wieso die Aufregung?



Hmm, wieso kann die nicht spielen, wie kommst du drauf?!


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

hmm ok, also erstmal sollte die meldung diesbezüglich wohl klarheit schaffen ^^ wenns nur nen video is, dann is jeder actionfilm mit terroristen genauso "brutal" für 18+ jährige *g* beim selber spieln, mag man sich streiten, inwiefern das nich gut is.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso kann die nicht spielen, wie kommst du drauf?!



Schon mal dem Link gefolgt, den ich vorhin gepostet habe?


----------



## eVoX (30. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon mal dem Link gefolgt, den ich vorhin gepostet habe?


Ja, habe es auch woanders schon gelesen, ich verstehe jetzt auch wie er es gemeint hat, habs nur vorhin falsch verstanden.


----------



## Saab-FAN (30. Oktober 2009)

Wartet doch erstmal bis das Spiel raus ist. Jetzt über Dinge zu spekulieren, über die ohnehin keine verlässlichen Infos verfügbar sind, ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich sinnfrei. 
Das Ganze kann auch ein schöner PR-Gag sein, mit dem man 12 Tage vorm Release nochmal richtig Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen will, damit auch möglichst viele das Spiel vorbestellen. (Siehe EAs Werbekampagnen)


----------



## eVoX (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch kein PR-Gag, dies ist im Spiel enhalten, das wurde bereits bestätigt.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2009)

Nun so etwas wirkt am Anfang vielleicht unangebracht. Im TV hab ich allerdings schon wesentlich markarbere Dinge gesehen, und wenn I.W. das so inszeniert, um noch mehr "Gefühl" für die Mission rein zu bringen, das der Spieler sich sozusagen verpflichtet fühlt dem Einheit zu gebieten, ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Maggats (30. Oktober 2009)

erst wird sich über killerspiel gegner aufgeregt und immer mit dem argument plädiert "das ist nur ein spiel, nichts weiter" und jetzt kommt von denselben leuten der spruch "wie kann man nur soetwas in ein spiel einbauen". merkt ihr noch was?


----------



## stuka7 (30. Oktober 2009)

> erst wird sich über killerspiel gegner aufgeregt und immer mit dem argument plädiert "das ist nur ein spiel, nichts weiter" und jetzt kommt von denselben leuten der spruch "wie kann man nur soetwas in ein spiel einbauen". merkt ihr noch was?


Hab ich nie behauptet sowas , was soll den ist doch nur ein Spiel für ein Argument sein?

UNd es wurde bestätigt, dass man die Zivilisten töten muss und es nicht nur eine Sequenz ist.
Daher find ichs daneben .
Dann auch noch diese schlechte Schwarz-Weiß zeichnung, dass selbstverständlich nur die bösen Russen so etwas machen und man so diese Sequenz rechtfertigt.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2009)

stuka7 schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet sowas , was soll den ist doch nur ein Spiel für ein Argument sein?
> 
> UNd es wurde bestätigt, dass man die Zivilisten töten muss und es nicht nur eine Sequenz ist.
> Daher find ichs daneben .
> Dann auch noch diese schlechte Schwarz-Weiß zeichnung, dass selbstverständlich nur die bösen Russen so etwas machen und man so diese Sequenz rechtfertigt.



WO wurde das bestätigt? Zum dritten mal: ließ mal den Artikel, den ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## eVoX (30. Oktober 2009)

Das man die töten muss, stimmt nicht ganz, das erledigen schon deine "Kollegen", man muss aber dann auf die Bullen schießen, diese Sequenz kann aber übersprungen werden.


----------



## stuka7 (31. Oktober 2009)

Okay tut mir Leid hab das bei Pca oder so gelesen hab den LInk übersehen,
gut darüber kann man dann noch halbwegs hinwegsehen.
Holn tu ichs mir zwar wegen der Sache mit den dedizierten server trotzdem nicht, aber wenigstens weiß ich jetz Bescheid.^^


----------



## Str1Ker (31. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch egal , dass spiel zu kaufen lohnt sich eh nicht o.O sch*** steam ...


----------



## BlackDragon26 (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja irgendwie kann ich die aufregung zumindest etwas nachvollziehen.
Man stelle sich vor da geht mal wieder irgend en Vollhonk hin und ballert in der schule mitschüler und lehrer ab und hat das Game vorher gespielt. 
Da wird die Politik wieder laut von wegen killerspiel spieler.

Was die Politiker oft vergessen dabei zu bedenken ist eben die tatsache das dieses spiele sind die mit der realität eines spieler recht wenig zutun haben. 
Aber stellt euch mal vor das spiel kommt auf grund dieser mission in zusammenhang mit einem solchen durchgeknallten spieler (Schüler) auf den index.

Zu IW´s kommentar sag ich nur die weisen immer alles von sich also nix neues.
Wenn wirklich soviele anhäger der serie das spiel nicht kaufen werden sie hoffentlich mal schlau draus.


----------



## speddy411 (31. Oktober 2009)

ALso wenn diese "Schlacht" in die Story passt bzw. dazu beiträgt dann habe ich damit kein Problem.

Wenn es aber nur ein Metzeln wie z.B. in Painkiller ist habe ich damit ein Problem, denn das passt nicht zu COD.

Insgeamt sollte man meiner Meinung nach sich aber nicht so darüber aufregen. denn schließlich ist es nur ein Spiel und bei anderen "Metzel-Only-Games" wie Painkiller usw. hat auch keiner ein Problem damit...


//EDIT//

Kaufen werde ich es aber sowieso nicht, deswegen ist mir das eigentlich recht schnuppe


----------



## Neodrym (31. Oktober 2009)

ganz easy eigentlich ..

Der Spieler KANN Schießen .. MUSS aber nicht .. von daher ist das für mich wieder übertriebenes gebrabbel : /


----------



## SGD (31. Oktober 2009)

auch wenn einem selbst überlassen ist ob man zivis tötet oder nicht, find ich gemetzel solcher art ni so gut
wenn das einen starken storyzusammenhang hat seh ich das noch ein, aber _dieses_ gemetzel nur so, is dumm

was kommt dann

CoD7: Mission Kindersoldat ?!


----------



## hzdriver (1. November 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach sind diese Diskussionen alle überflüssig...ich meine es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich da so drüber aufregen kann. Wer es nicht mag spielt es halt nicht und fertig!


  Genau , darum spiel ich so was nicht , auch nicht Crysis oder Left 4 Dead , immer das selbe ballern und sonst nix , ok Blut und Gedärme werden realisticher , wer es braucht °!? mfg


----------



## cyphermax (1. November 2009)

Für Leute wie dich gibt es ja dann die Sims.
Warum postest du hier wenn du solche Spiele gar nicht spielst?!


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2009)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Für Leute wie dich gibt es ja dann die Sims.
> Warum postest du hier wenn du solche Spiele gar nicht spielst?!



Ja, da hast du recht.


----------



## Shibi (1. November 2009)

Ich finde das Video durchaus grenzwertig, da man es aber problemlos abbrechen kann und man sogar darauf hingewiesen wird, dass das nachfolgende Video sehr Brutal ist verstehe ich nicht warum alle so ein Geschrei darüber machen. Wer es nicht sehen will überspringt es einfach.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JC88 (1. November 2009)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Für Leute wie dich gibt es ja dann die Sims.
> Warum postest du hier wenn du solche Spiele gar nicht spielst?!



Ich find das garnicht so schlecht das auch mal Leute die sich dem komplett verweigern hier posten. Ist mal die "andere Sicht der Dinge"


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (1. November 2009)

1.Diese Szene wird sowieso von der USK rausgestrichen -.-

2.In _jedem_ Krieg sterben tausende Zivilisten und Infinity Ward will halt Kriege realistisch dastellen...

3.Es ist nur ein Spiel.


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. November 2009)

Mal wieder Typisch für Leute die noch nie ein solches Spiel gespielt haben! Ja das ist keine schönen Sache wenn es wirklich passiert, aber es ist nur ein Spiel und wenn der Spiele sieht was für Sch***? in einem Krieg ab geht dann will der eine oder andere nicht mehr nach Afganistan oder Irak. Ich persönlich finde es geal ob es im Spiel drin ist oder nicht. Da ich ja Spaß am spielen haben will und nicht umbedingt die Story zu 100% verfolge. Was ist dann in Renegat!? da werden Menschen auch mishandelt und zu Mutanten gemacht. das Spiel ist nun wirklich Uralt und da sagt auch keiner was dagegen. Wennn ich spiele habe ich keine skrupel, aber sobald ich vom PC weg bin kann ich niemanden weh tun. In C&C habe ich immer die Zivilbevölkerung gekillt wenn die in irgend einer weise im Wege war( auch als GDI!). Die sollte lieber FSK 18 drauf machen und fertig! es gibt genug im Fersehen was die unterbinden können und sollten, genau so in Internet!


----------



## CptSam (1. November 2009)

Athlon Übertakter schrieb:


> 1.Diese Szene wird sowieso von der USK rausgestrichen -.-
> 
> 2.In _jedem_ Krieg sterben tausende Zivilisten und Infinity Ward will halt Kriege realistisch dastellen...
> 
> 3.Es ist nur ein Spiel.






ich denk es kommt in DE auch uncut???


----------



## lil_D (1. November 2009)

CptSam schrieb:


> ich denk es kommt in DE auch uncut???



Hoffe ich mal


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2009)

Es kommt mit Sicherheit in DE uncut, das wurde ja im Vorfeld bestätigt.


----------



## henmar (1. November 2009)

meiner meinung nach hätte es ja auch gereicht eine cut-szene daraus zu machen. 

im ersten teil gab es soetwas auch nicht und trotzdem entstand sich dieses "hassgefühl" für die terroristen


----------



## Partybu3 (2. November 2009)

last die doch machen in den filmen is es doch auch ned besser. saw gutterbals die hard ausnahmezustand und und und ... überall das selbe.

( dawn of the dead -> da wird ein säugling erschossen )
( wer erinnert sich noch an carmageddon ? naaa ? )

zerhackte erschossene gefolterte zomibisierte-verfaulende unschuldige menschen und wo is jez da die mecker komission gewesen ?

sory i forgot thats fucking art !

leute über das sin wir doch schon drüber hinaus der selbe quatsch wie die news über das rls video zu tekken 6 wo die damen schlecht wegkommen ... lol.

also wenn in nem game unschuldige von mir abgeschlachtet werden können dann mach ich das auch wenn das game :

A gut ist 
B weil es nur ein game ist 
C ich die geistige reife haben zu wissen das das nur n game is

sollte man das jez ausm game schneiden dann verbietet bitte sofort alles wo menschen in spielen getötet werden ( auch brettspiele und tv ).

wer mir jez kommt mit dann kann man ja auch gleich spiele erlauben wo kinder vergewaltigt werden und dergleichen dem kann ich nur eins sagen, ich denke sowas giebt es schon in japan und naja gewalt in medien is ne geselschaftsfrage gieb dem geneigten taliban oder steinzeit denker in afganistan ein game zum steinigen von ehefrauen und die leute da werden es gut finden.
alles eine frage der gesellschaftlichen akzeptanz und die legt scheinbar bei uns in de oder in de usa die generation fest die nicht so denkt wie wir aber keine sorge unser rock´n roll sind die games wir setzen uns schon noch durch 

btw das game an sich wird eh shice


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

Also mir ist das soziemlich wayne ich will einfach das Game!


----------



## DarkMo (2. November 2009)

naja r00ter, carmageddon is aufm index und zombies sin nun mal keine menschen. wenn du da keinen unterschied machst, wäre es so von ner logikkette garnich so weit zum kanibalismus ohne sünde. was macht nen schlachter mit ner kuh, oder nem schwein oder oder? das is ne echte sauerrei die da veranstaltet wird *g* aber wenn das selbe nen mensch nem anderen mensch antut sind das abgründe, er ist eine bestie, ein unmensch, es ist eine unfassbare tragödie. aber ohne diese unterscheidung? herrje, er wär ned schlimmer wie der heinz von nemen an, der schlachter is. un wenn der heinz halt ma nen menschen zerlegt um ne lecker menschenwurst zu machen - schmeckt sicher au gut... du siehst wo das hinführt 

menschen sind eben so eingestellt, das sie bei allem, was sich gegen sie selbst richtet, nen aufstand machen. das is eben auch sone thematik, die die tierschützer reizt zum bsp. diese arroganz der menschlichen rasse bla. die einzige arroganz der menschen is, das sie sich ned auf das beschränken was sie brauchen. aber ansonsten sind sie ned schimmer wie tiere auch ^^

aber zumindest kann man unter diesen bedingungen gut verstehen, wieso eine zombieschlacht nicht zensiert wird, eine menschenschlacht hingegen auf widerstand stößt.


----------



## hzdriver (2. November 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht.


 slime


----------



## Birdy84 (2. November 2009)

Wie stumpfsinnig muss man eigentlich sein, um bei der Szene zu sagen: "Is mir doch egal", "Ist doch nur ein Spiel/ Kunst"? Dabei strebt IW eine sehr realitätsnahe Darstellung an und auch in Spielen und anderen künstlerischen Medien gilt gewisse Moralvorstellung. Wird diese Vorstellung überschritten, werden Medien indiziert. Das ist bei CoD MW2 zwar nicht der Fall, dennoch ist dieses Level, wie man an den Reaktionen der Leute sieht, hart an der Grenze oder schon drüber. Ich finde so ein Level muss nicht sein, besonders, wenn man sich mal die merkwürdigen Kommentare bei youtube ansieht. Das Spiel soll ernst sein, das Level soll abschrecken und doch scheinen einige Leute das ganze lustig zu finden - seltsam.


----------



## shyne (3. November 2009)

> Meiner meinung nach sind diese Diskussionen alle überflüssig...ich meine es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich da so drüber aufregen kann. Wer es nicht mag spielt es halt nicht und fertig!



Man muss einfach nicht Benzin ins Feuer kippen!

Moralische Bedenken sind nicht zu verachten. Nur weil etwas rechtlich erlaubt ist, heißt nicht, es muss oder kann toleriert werden. Wäre Mord rechtlich erlaubt, sollte man ihn dennoch nicht begehen. Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, aber fällt mir nichts schlaueres ein in 2 Sekunden


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem anderen Vergleich: Nämlich GTA.
Und jetzt ratet mal, wieso ich GTA in den Raum werfe


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2009)

Oh Mann, jetzt muss ich nochmal drauf eingehen: Ich bin mir sicher, die meisten von euch haben schon mal ein Computer bzw. Videospiel gespielt, welches sich _Grand Theft Auto _nennt. Und? Wie oft habt ihr da unaufgefordert Zivilisten über den Haufen geballtert, gefahren, in die Luftgesprengt und verprügelt?
Himmelherrgottnochmal, denkt doch mal nach, bevor ihr hier irgend so ein Ethik-Geschwätz anfängt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2009)

... sehr gutes Beispiel Two-Face


----------



## JC88 (3. November 2009)

es ist so simpel...jeder muss doch für sich selbst entscheiden was seinen moralisch-ethischen vorstellungen entspricht oder nicht und wenn manche nun nicht zwischen einem spiel und der realität unterscheiden können versteh ich nicht warum sie alle anderen direkt verurteilen?
jedem das seine, lasst die leute zocken was sie wollen, und wers nich mag lässt es halt...es ist so einfach, warum son aufstand?


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2009)

Ein gefundenes Fressen für alle "Killerspiele Kritiker"


----------



## shyne (4. November 2009)

Ich habe bei GTA Leute abgeknallt. Aber es schadet euch nicht mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen und die Argumente von anderen anzuhören. Das was ich schrieb, vertritt nicht unbedingt meine Meinung, ist aber kein sinnloser Argument.

Zudem hat jedes Spiel seinen Charakter. Bei GTA IV wirst du keiner Mission gezwungen JM Unschuldigen abzuknallen. Und es ist eine übertriebene Darstellung insgesamt...

Denkt selber mal nach, bevor ihr meint, ihr hättet die Welt schon bedacht


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

Puhh, da will mir jemand was von der Welt erzählen.
In Modern Warfare 2 wirst du auch nicht dazu gezwungen, Zivilisten abzuknallen. 
Und wenn man schon bereit ist freiwillig Passanten in einem Computerspiel zu töten, wo ist dann der Unterschied, wenn man es muss?


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Puhh, da will mir jemand was von der Welt erzählen.
> In Modern Warfare 2 wirst du auch nicht dazu gezwungen, Zivilisten abzuknallen.
> Und wenn man schon bereit ist freiwillig Passanten in einem Computerspiel zu töten, wo ist dann der Unterschied, wenn man es muss?


GTA als adäquates Beispiel zu bringen, war nicht ganz passend, weil GTA durch seine überzogene Darstellung deutlich weniger Ernsthaftigkeit besitzt als CoD.

Der Unterschied zwischen "freiwillig" und "müssen" liegt in der Moral. Obwohl die Möglichkeit an sich, Zivilisten zu töten (ohne Konsequenzen), schon moralisch fragwürdig ist.

Ich persönlich werde das Level auf jeden Fall spielen, wenn man nicht schießen auf die Zivilisten schießen muss.


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

"Weniger Ernsthaftigkeit als CoD", jetzt hört doch auf. Wenn das so ist, dann ist doch GTA das schlimmere Spiel, oder nicht? Zumal sich dort haufenweise Passanten auf alle erdenkliche Art töten lassen. 
Wenn die ganzen Leute, die hier einen auf "unschuldig" und "brav" machen schon dazu in der Lage sind, ohne schlechtes Gewissen Zivilisten in Computerspielen zu ermorden, aber in CoD6 plötzlich nicht mehr dazu bereit sein wollen, dann ist es schlicht und ergreifend eine billige Ausrede, zu behaupten, "GTA is ja was anderes".


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Weniger Ernsthaftigkeit als CoD", jetzt hört doch auf. Wenn das so ist, dann ist doch GTA das schlimmere Spiel, oder nicht?


Ich formuliere es um, CoD ist deutlich ernster/ glaubwürdiger in Beziehung auf Story und Charaktere als GTA. Natürlich ist auch GTA moralisch zweifelhaft, u.a. wegen der Möglichkeit die Bewohner zu überfahren. Ein Spiel welches überzeichnet ist wie eben GTA oder Serious Sam ist aber deutlich weniger "schlimm". Außerdem ist das Szenario von CoD bzw. diese einzelne Szene nur auf diesen Terrorakt ausgelegt, das gibt es bei GTA nicht und wurde auch bislang in keinem anderen Spiel, afaik, so ermöglicht. Ansonsten wäre wohl die Diskussion längst nicht so groß wie sie ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen Leute, die hier einen auf "unschuldig" und "brav" machen schon dazu in der Lage sind, ohne schlechtes Gewissen Zivilisten in Computerspielen zu ermorden, aber in CoD6 plötzlich nicht mehr dazu bereit sein wollen, dann ist es schlicht und ergreifend eine billige Ausrede, zu behaupten, "GTA is ja was anderes".


Wie schon geschrieben, in welchem anderen Spiel wird der Spieler in die Situation versetzt wie in MW2 am Flughafen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. November 2009)

Selbst ich als Gamer finde das ein bisschen zu viel des guten aber das gute ist man kann wählen ob man schisst oder nicht!

Die Mission is wie ich schon echt Krank aber gehört zum spiel.
Aber man hat immer noch die wahl ob man die Linke maus Taste auch drückt oder nicht!!


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

Pfff...
Zivilisten sind genauso wie Gegner und Nicht-Gegner wandelnde Polygonhaufen und daher besteht zwischen CoD6 und GTA in dieser Hinsicht kein Unterschied.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. November 2009)

Als Spieler muss ich ehrlich sagen, ich empfand es als äußerst Geschmacklos, wie der Typ in dem Video einfach in die Menge geschossen hat. Spiel hin oder her, aber ich frage mich, ob es wirklich nötig ist, eine solche Möglichkeit überhaupt zu eröffnen.
Mitten in die Kreischende Menge auf die Zivilisten zu feuern... ich weiß nicht. Vor allen Dingen auf Verletzte und jene, die Helfen wollen - für mich ein Spiel, was ich mir nicht holen möchte, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Aber ich will sowas nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Pfff...
> Zivilisten sind genauso wie Gegner und Nicht-Gegner wandelnde Polygonhaufen und daher besteht zwischen CoD6 und GTA in dieser Hinsicht kein Unterschied.


Auf Menschen in echt zu schießen ist auch nicht schlimm, sind doch nur Ansammlungen von Zellen. 

Du hast natürlich grundsätzlich Recht, aber eine solche Betrachtungsweise ist als Grundlage für diese Diskussion genau so unangebracht wie das Argument: "Das ist doch nicht echt".


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf Menschen in echt zu schießen ist auch nicht schlimm, sind doch nur Ansammlungen von Zellen.
> 
> Du hast natürlich grundsätzlich Recht, aber eine solche Betrachtungsweise ist als Grundlage für diese Diskussion genau so unangebracht wie das Argument: "Das ist doch nicht echt".



Was ist denn überhaupt angebracht? Zu sagen "Ja, das kann's nicht sein, auf unbewaffnete Leute schießen ist einfach total unmoralisch!"? 
Nein, das werde ich nicht sagen, denn der Vergleich mit GTA ist in der Tat sehr angebracht und auch sehr treffend.

@KILLTHIS: Genau dasselbe passsiert doch in GTA auch....


----------



## shyne (5. November 2009)

Also die Kinder hier mit "brav" und "unschuldengel" und son Müll sollten mal ihren Horizont eröffnen und auch mal lauschen. Es geht um andere Sichtweisen. Und man übersehen hat, ich versuche grad nicht meine Meinung zu vertreten sondern habe eine gewisse Sichtweise vorgestellt. Das tut auch mal gut. Und bevor ich mir eine eindeutige Meinung bilde, denke ich nochmal dreimal drüber nach, was einige nicht möchte. Entweder sind die zu jung oder sie werden immer so sein.

Inhaltich hat Birdy84 alles ziemlcih gut erfasst.


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

Bevor du hier mein Denken in Frage stellst, solltest du lieber über meine Sichtweise mal nachdenken und Doppelposts vermeiden, wenn es dir schon um sowas geht; denn die unterscheidet sich maßgeblich von deiner. 

Ich weiß, der GTA-Vergleich war das Totschlagargument.


----------



## DarkMo (5. November 2009)

gta is auf jedenfall nen interessanter punkt. wobei ich dennoch noch nich so ganz überzeugt bin. im ersten gta (das aus der vogelperspektive in der "kultigen" grafik ^^) gabs ja noch gut kohle dafür und man wurde quasi dazu gedrängt. in den späteren wars dann ja aber so, das man nix bekommt und eher die bullen und stress am hals hat. klar, man rennt einfach ne runde weg un wartet bisses fahndungslevel weg is, aber auf dauer nervts eben. also man hat dort eher nen bezug zu der erfahrung, dass zivilisten umnieten was negatives is. zumindest, solange man die missionen machen möchte *g* ausserhalb der missionen hat glaube schon jeder mal nen stau gebaut und lustig mit dem raketenwerfer löcher in die luft geschossen *hust*


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

Dass in GTA getötete Passanten Geld abwerfen und diese somit ausrauben kann wurde nur in den deutschen Versionen entfernt; in GTA4 hingegen ist dieses Feature auch wieder in der deutschen Version enthalten - die sich ja soweit ich weiß, nicht von der originalen unterscheidet.
Aber wie du bereits angeschnitten hast, in GTA ist dies in gewisser Maßen schlimmer bzw. gewaltverherrlichender als in CoD6.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. November 2009)

> Pfff...
> Zivilisten sind genauso wie Gegner und Nicht-Gegner wandelnde Polygonhaufen und daher besteht zwischen CoD6 und GTA in dieser Hinsicht kein Unterschied.



Du triefst denn Nagel auf dem Kopf !!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. November 2009)

weiß nicht ob es schon jemand gepostet hat, aber die deustche Version ist zensiert

"Entgegen der Pressemitteilung von Activision, die am 25. September noch von einer ungeschnittenen deutschen Fassung sprach ("Wir freuen uns, bekannt geben zu können, dass Modern Warfare 2 in Deutschland ungeschnitten erscheinen wird. Alle Spielmodi, Level, Missionen, Gegner und Animationen sind enthalten."), kann man in der hiesigen Variante in einer Mission am Flughafen nicht auf Zivilisten schießen - es folgt ein Game Over. Alle internationalen Fassungen überlassen dem Spieler die Wahl, ob er hier aktiv eingreifen will. Mehr dazu im Kommentar!"

Quelle 4Players.de


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist denn überhaupt angebracht? Zu sagen "Ja, das kann's nicht sein, auf unbewaffnete Leute schießen ist einfach total unmoralisch!"?
> Nein, das werde ich nicht sagen, denn der Vergleich mit GTA ist in der Tat sehr angebracht und auch sehr treffend.
> 
> @KILLTHIS: Genau dasselbe passsiert doch in GTA auch....


Und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich schon seit langem die GTA-Reihe meide. Früher war es vielleicht spaßig, aber mit steigendem Realismus vermag ich es einfach nicht mehr spielen zu wollen, weil es schon gegen meine Einstellung geht. Sei es nur eine Animation, eine Sounddatei, ein Spiel - aber das kann und will ich nicht gut heißen. Jetzt ist es vielleicht nur ein Schießen in die Menge, was ist es morgen? Vielleicht eine Originalgetreue Nachbildung New Yorks, die man in die Luft jagen soll? Oder vielleicht eine Vergewaltigung, die man nachspielen kann? Nein, danke - ich weiß, es klingt sehr überzogen oder gar hypothetisch - aber wenn man früh keinen Riegel vorschiebt, dann wird der Hersteller eine immere Extremere Darstellungsform suchen, um das vorherige zu toppen.

Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge. Wenn's wem nicht gefällt, ist das sein Problem, ich will sowas nur nicht spielen - wer's spielen will, soll's tun.


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich schon seit langem die GTA-Reihe meide. Früher war es vielleicht spaßig, aber mit steigendem Realismus vermag ich es einfach nicht mehr spielen zu wollen, weil es schon gegen meine Einstellung geht. Sei es nur eine Animation, eine Sounddatei, ein Spiel - aber das kann und will ich nicht gut heißen. Jetzt ist es vielleicht nur ein Schießen in die Menge, was ist es morgen? Vielleicht eine Originalgetreue Nachbildung New Yorks, die man in die Luft jagen soll? Oder vielleicht eine Vergewaltigung, die man nachspielen kann? Nein, danke - ich weiß, es klingt sehr überzogen oder gar hypothetisch - aber wenn man früh keinen Riegel vorschiebt, dann wird der Hersteller eine immere Extremere Darstellungsform suchen, um das vorherige zu toppen.
> 
> Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge. Wenn's wem nicht gefällt, ist das sein Problem, ich will sowas nur nicht spielen - wer's spielen will, soll's tun.



Wenigstens jemand, der's gänzlich verneint

Mich regt es bloß auf, wenn man sich in GTA keinen Hehl drauß macht, Zivilisten umzubringen, aber in CoD6 jetzt urplötzlich aus heiterem Himmel einen auf empört macht.


----------



## shyne (6. November 2009)

> Bevor du hier mein Denken in Frage stellst, solltest du lieber über meine Sichtweise mal nachdenken und Doppelposts vermeiden, wenn es dir schon um sowas geht; denn die unterscheidet sich maßgeblich von deiner.


Das Erstere war in Versehen, beim zweiten Teil stimme ich dir zu 



> Ich weiß, der GTA-Vergleich war das Totschlagargument.


Es war eins, welches du nicht begreifst. 
GTA IV und COD sind unterschiedliche Games, Genres, Stories, Hintergrund ... 



> Aber wie du bereits angeschnitten hast, in GTA ist dies in gewisser Maßen schlimmer bzw. gewaltverherrlichender als in CoD6.



Das bestreitet keiner. Nur haben die Spiele verschiedene Charaktere.



> Mich regt es bloß auf, wenn man sich in GTA keinen Hehl drauß macht, Zivilisten umzubringen, aber in CoD6 jetzt urplötzlich aus heiterem Himmel einen auf empört macht.


Der einzige der sich empört und aufregt bist du ^^ 
Ich verfolge die Diskussion sehr gechillt. 

Was du dem Anschein zur Folge immernoch nicht begriffen hast, dass ich mich z.B. überhaupt nicht aufrege oder empöre sondern eine alternative Sichtweise in den Raum stelle.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> Das Erstere war in Versehen, beim zweiten Teil stimme ich dir zu



Versehen?




shyne schrieb:


> Es war eins, welches du nicht begreifst.
> GTA IV und COD sind unterschiedliche Games, Genres, Stories, Hintergrund ...



Komme mir jetzt bitte nicht mit sowas daher, ich weiß, was ich schreibe.
Dass GTA (wer hat denn gesagt, dass ich GTA4 meine? Ich meine GTA allgemein, Passanten umbringen kann man in jedem GTA) und CoD zwei verschiedene Resorts sind, ist ja wohl kaum zu bestreiten, aber: wo ist denn jetzt der Unterschied, wenn's um Zivilisten killen geht? Na wo ist er denn? Der ist schwer zu finden, nicht war?



shyne schrieb:


> Das bestreitet keiner. Nur haben die Spiele verschiedene Charaktere.


Öhm.... und?



shyne schrieb:


> Der einzige der sich empört und aufregt bist du ^^
> Ich verfolge die Diskussion sehr gechillt.
> 
> Was du dem Anschein zur Folge immernoch nicht begriffen hast, dass ich mich z.B. überhaupt nicht aufrege oder empöre sondern eine alternative Sichtweise in den Raum stelle.



Ich rege mich über die Leute auf, die sich über die Terrorristenmission aufregen und andere Spiele, in denen sowas an der Tagesordnung ist (GTA) dabei völlig vergessen und meinen, sie sind jetzt "vernünftig", weil sie sowas in CoD6 ablehnen.
Dann erklär' mir doch mal deine alternative Sichtweise, von der hab ich hier nirgendwo was gesehen; soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann, bist du doch auf mich eingegangen, nachdem ich den GTA-Vergleich eingeworfen habe.


----------



## shyne (7. November 2009)

> Na wo ist er denn? Der ist schwer zu finden, nicht war?


Nein, für einige nicht.



> sie sind jetzt "vernünftig", weil sie sowas in CoD6 ablehnen.


Von sowas war nicht die Rede. Du gehst die Sache zu emotional an. Außerdem fühlst du dich bewertet bzw. das ganze Thema, das war ebenfalls nicht der Fall.



> bist du doch auf mich eingegangen,


Ja, das tue ich immernoch... aber eingehen, nicht draufgehen 



> Dann erklär' mir doch mal deine alternative Sichtweise, von der hab ich hier nirgendwo was gesehen;


 Wenn ich eine Sichtweise vorstelle, die nicht mit deiner übereinstimmt, dann ist diese alternativ zu deiner....

Zum Inhalt: Ich habe dir versucht zu erklären, was ich meine...
Deine Antwort läuft auf diese Einstellung aus:


> Öhm.... und?



Nun, ich glaube, da hat es nicht viel Sinn, das selbe zu wiederholen oder zu vertiefen. Anscheinend haste gar kein Bock zu begreifen, was ich sage.


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> Nein, für einige nicht.



Es gibt da keinen Unterschied, und diejenigen, die meinen es gäbe da einen, können ihn nicht erklären.



shyne schrieb:


> Von sowas war nicht die Rede. Du gehst die Sache zu emotional an. Außerdem fühlst du dich bewertet bzw. das ganze Thema, das war ebenfalls nicht der Fall.



Wer redet denn von mir? Und wer hat hier wen bewertet?



shyne schrieb:


> Ja, das tue ich immernoch... aber eingehen, nicht draufgehen


...und wer hat was von draufgehen gesagt?




shyne schrieb:


> Zum Inhalt: Ich habe dir versucht zu erklären, was ich meine...


Ach...DAS war 'ne Erklärung? 




shyne schrieb:


> Nun, ich glaube, da hat es nicht viel Sinn, das selbe zu wiederholen oder zu vertiefen. Anscheinend haste gar kein Bock zu begreifen, was ich sage.


Ich habe schon lange begriffen, was du sagen willst, aber es überzeugt mich nicht.

Anscheinend gehst du davon aus, dass ich mit deiner Meinung sofort übereinstimme, wenn ich verstehe, was du meinst. 
Folge: Letzteres ist geschehen, ersteres nicht.


----------



## Altair94 (7. November 2009)

Also ich stimme Two Face in aller hinsicht zu!! Ich persönlich verachte GTA aufgrund meiner moralischen Einstellung. Und wenn ich CoD zocke denke ich immer wieder: Krieg ist nichts schönes!! Man kann froh sein niemals an einem teilgenommen zu haben und genau DAS verdeutlicht CoD mit seinem hohen Realismmusgrad. Zum Beispiel CoD5 erste Mission:
Du liegst am Boden und ein Japaner redet auf dich ein. Im Hintergrund wird einer deiner Kameraden mehrmals mit einem Bambusstock geschlagen. Der Japaner geht zu deinem Kameraden und fordert ihn auf ihnen was zu verraten. Dein Kamerad spuckt ihm nur Blut ihn sein gesicht. Der Japaner nimmt seine Zigarette und brennt ihm ein Auge aus und gibt anschließend den Befehl euch zu töten. 

Das ist der Realismus von CoD, der die Leute nun mahl aufklären und abschrecken soll.
Aber bei GTA San Andreas zum Beispiel geschieht das töten ohne jeglichen Sinn. Ob sich die Charaktere untescheiden, es nicht so realistisch ist oder übertrieben dargestellt ist dabei völlig irrelevant!! Die beiden Spiele stammen zwar aus völlig anderen Genres etc. aber der Hauptinhalt ist der gleiche: Töten. Nur bei GTA geschieht dies ohne jeglichen Grund. Letztens habe gelesen ,das viele Kinder im Alter von 6 bis 10 und darüber sehr gerne GTA spielen. Auf die Frage warum antworteten sie mit: Sie finden das lustig so durch die Gegend zu fahren und zu morden und rauben. Dies schockierete mich fast noch mehr als das Alter der Kinder.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat gta4 als bsp ne altersangabe FSK 18. ich finde es eher schockierend, dass 6-10 jährige knirpse von ihren eltern so abgeschrieben werden, das sie mit solchen titeln "ruhig" gestellt werden. anders kann ichs mir ned vorstellen, das man seinem kleinkind solche titel in die hand drückt. und das solch unreife aussagen von (klein)kindern kommen ist nur natürlich - genau aus diesem grund gibts ja die fsk angaben. wer 18 und älter is findets sicher immernoch geil, aber der kann wenigstens differenzieren und hat nen anderen grund das geil zu finden. während das kind es geil findet, diese handlung an sich auszuüben, findet es der erwachsene geil, weil er es hier tun kann, ohne wirklich wem zu schaden. man kann in spielen ein arschloch sein ohne wem weh zu tun.

aber solange man usk/fsk/jugendschutz (beim thema alk/zigaretten/drogen) munter misachtet, is klar das da nix bei rum kommt. aber das könnt ihr weder der spiele industrie noch den prüfstellen in die schuhe schieben.


----------



## shyne (8. November 2009)

> Ich habe schon lange begriffen, was du sagen willst, aber es überzeugt mich nicht.
> 
> Anscheinend gehst du davon aus, dass ich mit deiner Meinung sofort übereinstimme, wenn ich verstehe, was du meinst.
> Folge: Letzteres ist geschehen, ersteres nicht.


Naja, wenn man etwas verstanden hat und dann einfach nicht überzeugt ist, verlangt man nicht immer wieder nach einer erneuten Erklärung. Und da du wenige Zahlen über diesem Zitat schon wieder beteuert hast, dass du keine Erklärung hast, zeigt, dass du es nicht verstanden hast.

Falls du mit den Argumenten nicht einverstanden bist, musste diese entkräften und aufzeigen warum nicht, dann wüsste man, dass dus verstanden hast aber nicht davon überzeugt bist. Wenn du immer nur schreibst es gäbe keine Erklärung/Argumentation, dann kann nur der Eindruck bleiben, dass dus nicht schnallst.

@ DarkMo - Welcome to the Stammstisch. Ich frage mich wo du die statistischen Erhebung her hast, dass Kleinkinder mit GTA still gestellt werden etc. Der Rest ist auf den selben Niveau.


----------



## Two-Face (8. November 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man etwas verstanden hat und dann einfach nicht überzeugt ist, verlangt man nicht immer wieder nach einer erneuten Erklärung. Und da du wenige Zahlen über diesem Zitat schon wieder beteuert hast, dass du keine Erklärung hast, zeigt, dass du es nicht verstanden hast.
> 
> Falls du mit den Argumenten nicht einverstanden bist, musste diese entkräften und aufzeigen warum nicht, dann wüsste man, dass dus verstanden hast aber nicht davon überzeugt bist. Wenn du immer nur schreibst es gäbe keine Erklärung/Argumentation, dann kann nur der Eindruck bleiben, dass dus nicht schnallst.



Für was habe ich keine Erklärung?
Es gibt auch keine überzeugende Erklärung; es ist de facto dasselbe
Phrasen wie "andere Charaktere" und "anderes Game" ist für mich keine Erklärung; 
Ich habe verstanden, dass GTA auf ein anderes Ergebnis abzielt, aber das ist keine Erklärung


----------



## DarkMo (8. November 2009)

das mit 6-10 jährige die gta zocken stammte vom poster vor mir. das eltern ihren kindern solche games (wo zumindest gta4 ab18 is *kram* sa ab 16) kaufen, kann ich mir nicht anders erklären, als dass sich diese eltern nicht im geringsten um das scheren, wa ihre kinder den lieben langen tag tun. klar ises ne fsk - freiwillige selbstkontrolle, aber ~10 jahre sind da doch ein wenig viel. wenn man sein kind kennt und dieses 16 17 is und man denkt, das es reif genug is, für fsk18 games, dann is das ja nedmal son ding. aber 6 jahre? oO da kann einfach irgendwas ned stimmen. ham noch angst vorm monster unterm bett, aber solche games zocken ^^

ich weis nich, aber vllt hast du ja ne bessere erklärung, als das das tun der eigenen kinder dort so unintressant für die eltern is, das sie ohne nachzudenken sonstwas kaufen.


----------



## shyne (8. November 2009)

? Du schreibst doch wieder selbst, dass Kinder sowas gekauft bekommen würden und dann logischerweiser zocken. Das ist doch eine reine Behauptung. Und dass es unter 80 000 000 Deutschländern mal vorkommt, bezweifle ich nicht aber 0,000000000.....% sollte nicht allgemein diskutiert werden und falls dus verallgemeinern möchtest, hast du keine Grundlage.

@ Two-Face: Dasselbe ist nur dasselbe. Red dich jetzt nicht raus mit de-facto etc, wenn du im nächsten Satz wieder sagst, dass es keine... Naja wie auch immer:
GTA IV ist nur Ballerei, Pixel, Fun, Blödsinn, keine Moral, keine "Story", keine Emotion, kein Denken.
Hinter COD steht eine sehr realistische Story mit sehr realistischer Umgebung, die versucht die Realität möglichst genau darzustellen, die "Wahrheit" zu vermitteln mit all den Aspekten die bei GTA nicht mal möglich sind.

Daher sind die Games unterschiedliche Genres, mit unterschiedlichen Aufgaben und Zielgruppen. Und deshalb kann etwas, was bei GTA toleriert wird, bei COD oder dessen Zielgruppe zur Aufregung führen....

Wie schon so oft erwähnt, versuche ich gar nicht meine Meinung zu verteten damit aber ich hoffe dass du endlich verstanden hast (auch die Erklärung), warum man durchaus berechtigerweise die zwei Games unterscheiden kann in....


----------



## Two-Face (8. November 2009)

...in was?


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> ? Du schreibst doch wieder selbst, dass Kinder sowas gekauft bekommen würden und dann logischerweiser zocken. Das ist doch eine reine Behauptung. Und dass es unter 80 000 000 Deutschländern mal vorkommt, bezweifle ich nicht aber 0,000000000.....% sollte nicht allgemein diskutiert werden und falls dus verallgemeinern möchtest, hast du keine Grundlage.
> 
> @ Two-Face: Dasselbe ist nur dasselbe. Red dich jetzt nicht raus mit de-facto etc, wenn du im nächsten Satz wieder sagst, dass es keine... Naja wie auch immer:
> GTA IV ist nur Ballerei, Pixel, Fun, Blödsinn, keine Moral, keine "Story", keine Emotion, kein Denken.
> ...




Stimmt GTA 4 ist da viel besser: Verbrechen sind cool und wenn man dafür über Leichen gehen muss dann ist das so.


----------



## shyne (9. November 2009)

> ...in was?


Angeborenes oder nicht Angeborenes, wie elementar Angelerntes (aus Grund- und weiterführender Schule) kann ich dir hier leider nicht vermitteln und habe ich auch nicht vor, denn langsam wirds einfach nur öde... 



> Stimmt GTA 4 ist da viel besser: Verbrechen sind cool und wenn man dafür über Leichen gehen muss dann ist das so.


 
Genau, weils so oft da steht!

Ich lösch das Abo. Das ist total sinnlos hier. Die Leute lesen ja nicht mal das, worauf sie antworten....


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> Angeborenes oder nicht Angeborenes, wie elementar Angelerntes (aus Grund- und weiterführender Schule) kann ich dir hier leider nicht vermitteln und habe ich auch nicht vor, denn langsam wirds einfach nur öde...



...und ich weiß immernoch nicht, wo der Unterschied sein soll

(ein nerviges Wort nicht war?)


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. November 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> Ich lösch das Abo. Das ist total sinnlos hier. Die Leute lesen ja nicht mal das, worauf sie antworten....




Doch ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen. Und darauf habe ich auch geantwortet.


----------



## NBGZerO (13. November 2009)

Ich werfe einfach auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring.

Die Mission/Szene ist meiner Meinung nach eine Art "rhetorisches Mittel". Durch dieses (wirklich) schockierendes Mittel wird dargestellt, wie böse und skrupellos einige (vielleicht auch viele) Vertreter der menschlichen Rasse sein können. Es geht nicht darum einfach nur pure Gewalt auszuüben, sondern darum, die Spieler zum Hinsehen zu bewegen. Kriege und Gewalt sind leider real. Nur hilft es nicht, sich von der Problematik wegzudrehen und sich die Realität schön zu reden.

In anderen Medien wird auch Gewalt gezeigt. In den Nachrichten sehen und hören wir ständig Berichterstattungen über den "Krieg gegen den internationalen Terrorismus" (Irak & Afghanistan). Ich habe schon (im TV) Dokumentationen gesehen in denen amputierte Gliedmaßen verwundeter Soldaten herum getragen werden wie...mir fehlt hier ehrlich gesagt ein Vergleich. Blutlachen am Boden und schreie derer, die am Rande des Todes stehen. Alles real. Der Punkt ist, darüber wird sich viel weniger aufgeregt.

Ich persönlich rege mich nicht über diese Szene auf. Ich rege mich auf über Spiele, deren einziger Inhalt wirklich nur stumpfsinnige Gewalt ohne jeglichen Hintergrund ist. Das ist bei COD6 nicht so (meiner Meinung nach). Da geht es einer (zugegebenermaßen fiktiven) Story darum, eine Bedrohung der allgemeinen Sicherheit auszuschalten. Da ist auch der Unterschied zu GTA (ich nehme jetzt mal San Andreas als Beispiel). Dort verfolgt man seine eigenen Ziele, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Man tötet ausschließlich aus eigenem Nutzen. Deswegen finde ich GTA schlimmer als COD6.

Das Problem ist, um mal wieder auf das Thema zurück zu kommen, nicht die Mission selbst. Es ist die Art, wie man damit umgeht. Man kann sagen: "Oh mein Gott, wie kann I.W. das nur machen?!" und danach Tagesschau ansehen. Man kann sich darauf aufgeilen (am Töten), wobei ich danach nicht die Tagesschau sondern eine psychologische Untersuchung empfehlen würde. Oder man kann differenziert an die Sache rangehen und sich fragen, was der Hintergrund ist. Es ist nur ein Spiel, jedoch ist der Bezug sehr real.

Und es ist nicht die Schuld der Entwickler, wenn solche Spiele, die im Laden mehrfach "Keine Jugendfreigabe!" oder "Ab 18!"-Aufkleber aufweisen trotzdem in die Hände minderjähriger gelangen können.

Am Ende muss sich jeder entscheiden. Ich habs getan, und habe meine Ansicht (ausführlich) erklärt. Sorry für den Roman


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (13. November 2009)

NBGZerO schrieb:


> Ich werfe einfach auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring.
> 
> Die Mission/Szene ist meiner Meinung nach eine Art "rhetorisches Mittel". Durch dieses (wirklich) schockierendes Mittel wird dargestellt, wie böse und skrupellos einige (vielleicht auch viele) Vertreter der menschlichen Rasse sein können. Es geht nicht darum einfach nur pure Gewalt auszuüben, sondern darum, die Spieler zum Hinsehen zu bewegen. Kriege und Gewalt sind leider real. Nur hilft es nicht, sich von der Problematik wegzudrehen und sich die Realität schön zu reden.
> 
> ...


 So is es.Dieser Meinung  kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

NBGZerO schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht die Schuld der Entwickler, wenn solche Spiele, die im Laden mehrfach "Keine Jugendfreigabe!" oder "Ab 18!"-Aufkleber aufweisen trotzdem in die Hände minderjähriger gelangen können.


das werden die prüfstellen sicher genauso sehen und genau deshalb lieber die schere ansetzen und das ganz rausschneiden, da sich eh keiner drum schert. ich würde fast schon behaupten wollen, das sich die zensur lage deutlich bessern würde, wenn die leute sich auch ein wenig mehr an das halten würden, was dort als ergebnis rauskommt. dann müssten vllt die "erlaubten" nicht zestückelte originale kaufen, sondern könnten das gesamt-"kunstwerk" genießen :/


----------



## NBGZerO (13. November 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> So is es.Dieser Meinung  kann ich mich nur anschließen.



Ich liebe positives feedback, danke 



			
				DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> das werden die prüfstellen sicher genauso sehen und genau deshalb lieber die schere ansetzen und das ganz rausschneiden, da sich eh keiner drum schert. ich würde fast schon behaupten wollen, das sich die zensur lage deutlich bessern würde, wenn die leute sich auch ein wenig mehr an das halten würden, was dort als ergebnis rauskommt. dann müssten vllt die "erlaubten" nicht zestückelte originale kaufen, sondern könnten das gesamt-"kunstwerk" genießen :/



So ist es. Wenn die USK/BPJM nicht damit rechnen müssten, dass sogar zehnjährige Kinder an solche Spiele rankommen könnten, dann wäre die Zensurlage nicht so scharf wie sie es jetzt eben ist. Leider gibt es immer ein paar Idioten, die entweder die Ausweise nicht kontrollieren, oder welche, die über 18 sind und die Spiele für die Kinder kaufen (sogar Eltern).
Es ist genau das gleiche wie mit Alkohol und Zigaretten. Wenn ich im Fernsehen oder im Internet von 12-Jährigen die sich ins Koma gesoffen haben höre/lese, dann stülpt es mir ehrlich gesagt die Zehennägel auf. Diese Regeln haben schon ihren Sinn...


----------



## Birdy84 (14. November 2009)

NBGZerO schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, um mal wieder auf das Thema zurück zu kommen, nicht die Mission selbst. Es ist die Art, wie man damit umgeht. Man kann sagen: "Oh mein Gott, wie kann I.W. das nur machen?!" und danach Tagesschau ansehen.[...]*Oder man kann differenziert an die Sache rangehen und sich fragen, was der Hintergrund ist.* Es ist nur ein Spiel, jedoch ist der Bezug sehr real.


Das Urteil darf man nicht einfach nur auf den eigenen Umgang mit diesem Level beschränken. Dafür ist die Situation zu komplex, was man an den vielen verschiedenen Meinungen sieht. Ich hab MW2 gespielt und auch dieses Level. Allerdings lässt MW2 eine Differenzierung gar nicht zu. Wie schon diverse Vertreter der Fachpresse geschrieben haben, das Level ist so stumpf und hohl, weil der Antagonist völlig gesichtslos ist und das Spiel nicht die leiseste Kritik an diesem Anschlag äußert. Dazu kommt die unglaubliche Logiklücke: Da wird mal eben - so kommt es im Spiel rüber - ein Agent in den Kreis des gesuchten Verbrechers eingeschleust und dieser Agent hat am Flughafen die 100%ige Chance den Bösen und seine 3 Kollegen zu erledigen. Damit wäre der Anschlag und sogar der Krieg verhindert worden. Aber der Agent/ Spieler macht in der Hinsicht nichts bzw. darf nichts machen, im Gegenteil aber lässt das Spiel zu ihn auf die Unschuldigen schießen zu lassen. Die Szene wirkt also dermaßen über das Knie gebrochen, dass man sie hätte weg lassen können oder besser umgestalten müssen. Weg lassen kann man sie zwar, aber dann lässt IW diese Spieler im dunkel, was den Storyverlauf angeht. Ist die Szene jetzt insgesamt auf das Spiel betrachtet eher gut oder schlecht?


----------

